# SATA Expansion Card



## realmike15

i'd like to add an sata expansion card (hardware list below).  my mobo only supports 4 sata devices, which is used currently 3 HDs and 1 DVD-RW.  i was wondering if there are PCI-e versions, or if a PCI version would be good enough?  will i get similar performance as my onboard bus?


----------



## JTM

mightymilk said:


> i'd like to add an sata expansion card (hardware list below).  my mobo only supports 4 sata devices, which is used currently 3 HDs and 1 DVD-RW.  i was wondering if there are PCI-e versions, or if a PCI version would be good enough?  will i get similar performance as my onboard bus?



If you have PCI slots you can put in an e-sata card (the drive would be external though).


----------



## Zatharus

mightymilk said:


> i was wondering if there are PCI-e versions, or if a PCI version would be good enough?  will i get similar performance as my onboard bus?




Yes, you can get PCI and PCIe SATA controller boards, both with and without eSATA ports.  You will get the same if not better performance of the addon controller (depending on the type you go with).

A few examples:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816102062

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124004


----------



## realmike15

JTM said:


> If you have PCI slots you can put in an e-sata card (the drive would be external though).



got plenty of room in my case, just lacking the sata ports at this point.  thanks though.


----------



## realmike15

Zatharus said:


> Yes, you can get PCI and PCIe SATA controller boards, both with and without eSATA ports.  You will get the same if not better performance of the addon controller (depending on the type you go with).
> 
> A few examples:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816102062
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124004



thanks Zatharus, you been answering a ton of my questions lately


----------



## Zatharus

mightymilk said:


> thanks Zatharus, you been answering a ton of my questions lately



My pleasure mightymilk.  :good:

Let us know how the new card works out for you.


----------

